

Show HN: reEmbed.com, customized YouTube embeds and analytics - alpaps
https://www.reembed.com

======
alpaps
Hi this is Alex, I'm the founder of reEmbed. I'd be grateful for any feedback
you may have.

~~~
salmanjamali
Hey Alex, just got myself on-boarded in under 5 minutes, this is good stuff -
loved the depth of analytics.

Two feature suggestions

\- ability to flush all stats \- ability to block/filter a particular domain
(e.g. localhost)

Thanks!

